# could i feed my mantis a....



## MantisDude15 (Nov 30, 2006)

hey, i have a question. i cought an adult orb weever the other day, and i was wondering if i could feed it to my L4 giant asian. would it take it? or would the spider harm it? it is about half the mantis' size. thanks


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2006)

I fed those to my mantids several times this year. It won't harm your mantis.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 1, 2006)

alright cool, thank you. ill take pics for you guys


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

> I fed those to my mantids several times this year. It won't harm your mantis.


Surely it would, were the Mantis not hungry, and the Orb were to spin a web, it might not kill the Mantis, however, it could get tangled in the webbing, and get injured?


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 14, 2006)

i just put them both on the table lol. that was like 3 weeks ago. mantis won


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

> i just put them both on the table lol. that was like 3 weeks ago. mantis won


Not a fair fight then.

Try it against this, then tell me what happens....

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-minax.html


----------

